# Politically Correct Santa



## jujube (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 28, 2020)

For years Sanny Cause allowed his reindeer to be politically-incorrect bigots by ostracizing and making fun of Rudolph just cause he looked different.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 28, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> For years Sanny Cause allowed his reindeer to be politically-incorrect bigots by ostracizing and making fun of Rudolph just cause he looked different.


----------

